# Neighbor Murdered



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

My new neighbor, who shares my east property line, has been intentionally killed by a driver in a pickup truck. A Lansing firefighter and Iraq war veteran, Dennis was collecting money for a charity in a major intersection of Lansing.

I just met him a couple of weeks ago and we talked about hunting and guns for what seemed like an hour or so. He was just married and his wife is pregnant to make matters worse.

The sad account is here: http://www.wilx.com/breaking/home/Lansing-Firefighter-Dennis-Rodeman-Dies-from-Injuries-He-Got-in-a-Hit-and-Run-326126651.html


----------



## Double Naught Spy (Mar 1, 2015)

Well, that never should have happened. I cannot imagine what could have transpired to cause an argument between the FF and the driver such that the driver ran him down.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

We haven't heard anything about motive yet.

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

thats sad to hear, thoughts and prayers to his family

i hope that they torture that little bastard that intentionaly killed him


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Very sad to hear. We live in a messed up world. Thoughts and prayers to his family.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*PRAYERS SENT TO HIS FAMILY---GOD BLESS THEM------------REST IN PEACE DENNIS-----SEMPER FI ---------------------SB*


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

Just let me know where to donate. Glenway I didn't realize you lived so close to me.

Sent from my Samsung Note 3 using tapatalk


----------



## Double Naught Spy (Mar 1, 2015)

fr3db3ar said:


> We haven't heard anything about motive yet.
> 
> Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


Sure, here was an altercation between Rodeman and Taylor. It is mentioned in the above account. Taylor was caught.

http://www.lansingstatejournal.com/story/news/local/2015/09/10/grant-taylor-charged-murder-firefighters-death/72018742/


----------



## Fishshoot (Feb 22, 2013)

What a tragedy, my prayers are with his family. This is a sad direction our country is going, what happened to the old days when folks just fought with their fists or walked away. Today it is dangerous to get in an argument because idiots are so vengeful or quick to shoot.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

For those that wish to donate to his widow and expectant child, the link is attached below.

http://www.gofundme.com/lansinghero


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

My condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

My condolences to his family and friends also.


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

Done and I also shared on my FB page.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

The funeral is set for Wednesday at Michigan State University's Breslin Center in East Lansing.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks Glen for the imfo-donation sent


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks, Skip. I saw your donation and note. Good job. The first $50,000 came in 10 hours. The fund is over $100,000 and climbing. Americans are a generous breed, that's for sure!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

We are proud to announce that through the efforts of generous donors from metro Lansing, across the nation and around the world, the $100,000 fundraising goal has been surpassed! A HUGE thank you to everyone who has continued to support the Rodeman family, both emotionally and financially. We appreciate the kindness and generosity that has been demonstrated toward our fallen Firefighter Dennis Rodeman, his family and the Lansing Fire Department in the last few days.

Based on the continued interest in supporting the family of Firefighter Rodeman, we will keep this GoFundMe page active until further notice. We encourage individuals, organizations and businesses to continue supporting this vital effort through financial contributions and by promoting this page. All funds will be deposited in a dedicated bank account established by IAFF Local 421 and all proceeds will go directly to Firefighter Rodeman's family. Again, we can't thank you enough for your support during this difficult time. #LansingHero


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

This is so sad. Fry the guy who did it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

No fryin' in Michigan. Just 3 squares and a bed and TV for life.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

well we can always hope that his cell mate is extremely large and extremely randy lol


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> well we can always hope that his cell mate is extremely large and extremely randy lol


And shared alot of needles....

There is a special place in hell for scumbags who kill cops and fireman.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Driving down the road, I saw someone working along the long driveway and approached on my 4 wheeler. Introduced myself to this same Dennis Rodeman, who just bought the property, got married to a beautiful young lady - a nurse at Sparrow Hospital in Lansing. Met her that day, too. I was so thrilled to get a neighbor that I knew would respect the land and wildlife. He said he heard I practiced QDM and I said I did. He was good with all of it. A sportsman. We talked about the local wildlife and covered a lot of ground and then his wife came out and announced dinner was ready.

That's the last I saw of him.

I was hoping his widow would stay, but by herself in the country with a child would be too much in my estimation. At least she'll have the means to go where she decides.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

At least she could be assured she has a good neighbor where she is.


----------

